# Problem with Emperor 280



## Jordan (Aug 23, 2005)

I have my Emperor 280 on my 29 gallon tank and the Bio-Wheel only spins for about 2 minutes and then just completely stops. It won't spin again unless I barely touch it or bump the filter. I have adjusted the spray bar all different ways and nothing has solved this problem. Is this normal? I know it says it should spin irregularly, but it spins for a minute then just completely stops unless I start it again. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

Jordan said:


> I have my Emperor 280 on my 29 gallon tank and the Bio-Wheel only spins for about 2 minutes and then just completely stops. It won't spin again unless I barely touch it or bump the filter. I have adjusted the spray bar all different ways and nothing has solved this problem. Is this normal? I know it says it should spin irregularly, but it spins for a minute then just completely stops unless I start it again. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> [snapback]1192581[/snapback]​


I have the same filter. Do you have the spray adjusted at a downward angle, thats how i have mine, mine spins all the time, it might stop for about a second but thats about it. Make sure the spray bar is clean, somtimes buildup will clog the holes. It easily slides out so you can clean it.


----------



## Jordan (Aug 23, 2005)

Yea the spray bar is downward. I've only had the filter running, cycling my tank for 1 day so I have no clue how it would be clogged. I'll clean it though.


----------



## Jordan (Aug 23, 2005)

Just cleaned the spray bar and it hasn't fixed the problem. It still stops and won't spin. The Bio-Wheel keeps pushing to the right side and gets stuck there. If I move it to the left; it spins back to the right side and stops.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

if it's brand new you may have to soak the bio wheel. It may be drenched on one side and partially dry on the other. Get what I mean? The bio wheel really dont' have to spin fast, or much at all, just mess with it a little.


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Jan 1, 2005)

According to the instructions (I own 2 Emp 400's) irregular movements of the biowheel is to be expected. The bacteria is growing on the wheels which makes it slow down.


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

it shouldnt stop though. also, having the spray bar shoot across is more effective because it gives the water more time in the air and on the biowheel, if its pointing down, it just kind of skims it.


----------



## Zoo_Keeper (Aug 31, 2005)

Yea, I was having that problem with one of mine. I took out the bio-wheel and stuck a pin everywhere there was a hole and reamed it around in there. I put it back in, readjusted it and now it spins like a mad dog!


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

Well if its a day old then theres no way it could be cloged. What i meant by the spray bar being downward i didnt mean all the way down just a slight downward angle. Mine spins all the time, I've had it running for 8 months. You might want to check the plastic holders on each side of the biowheel, when i first got mine it wasn't well fitted so it wouldn't spin to smoothly, but i just adjusted them and its been working great


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

traumatic said:


> if it's brand new you may have to soak the bio wheel. It may be drenched on one side and partially dry on the other. Get what I mean? The bio wheel really dont' have to spin fast, or much at all, just mess with it a little.
> [snapback]1192678[/snapback]​










i had this problem before, i soaked the wheels under tank water for about a minute and presto...good to go. Also if this does not work try switching it around. Hope you resolve this


----------



## Jordan (Aug 23, 2005)

Ok Thanks guys. What do you mean by sticking a pin everywhere there was a hole?


----------



## Jordan (Aug 23, 2005)

The plastic holders, the blue ones. I only have one of them and it's on the right side. Should I have two?


----------



## Jordan (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks guys. I was looking in the box and found the other blue plastic piece. Spinning like a "mad-dog" now lol.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Jordan said:


> Thanks guys. I was looking in the box and found the other blue plastic piece. Spinning like a "mad-dog" now lol.
> [snapback]1195376[/snapback]​


----------

